# Sunshine Coast Herping



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys
anyone know of some good herping spots on the shunshine coast?
Cheers, Dan.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 24, 2008)

australia zoo,lol,quite a variety of herps live around there,hehehe,the glass house mountains come to mind mate,anywhere with a bit of bush around is bound to be good,though they quieten down this time of year


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 24, 2008)

Dan you live in a great place for herping get outside and go looking any creek or inlet, bush which you have plenty of just get out and explore with your camera ..........RBB


----------



## richardsc (Apr 24, 2008)

some areas its just a matter of pot luck,i havnt been to the sunshine coast much,but when i lived in brisbane for a while anywhere with a bit of bush about still held suprises,water dragons were anywhere there was water,eastern beardys popped up left right and centre,my auntie who lived in toowong had her cat eaten and regurgitated dead by a brissy coastal,i used to take my dog for a walk in this area next to the train lines and saw a variety of herp species from beardys,a lacey,major skinks,green tree snakes and many others,and id just happen apon them,amazing what u can find when u arent looking,lol


----------



## richardsc (Apr 24, 2008)

yes what red belly said,i was living just out side brisbane,the city,15 mins out on the western side,id imagine the sunshine coast to be even better,maybe u could take some pics for us,i live in melb so your variety of herps leaves us for dead


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks heaps!
I have had a quick peek in the glass-house mountains, only had 5 mins and found a small-eyed snake!
saw a snake the other day in the creek behind my house, was either a keelback or roughie, saw some kids poking round there yesterday and they claim to see alot, and said they killed a tiger snake last week, hope they were lying! lol
thanx again, will post some pics of my finds!


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 24, 2008)

Any national park around there is going to have a good variety of life. I've had lots of success at the Conondale Ranges (examples below), especially with frogs during the wet season.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smacdo...lickr.com/2242/2046255228_3642a75b2f.jpg[/img
Red-eyed tree frog (_Litoria chloris_)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smacdo....flickr.com/146/412371974_01ced01cf5.jpg[/img
Coastal carpet python (_Morelia spilota mcdowelli_)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smacdo....flickr.com/123/412372117_bbae2f545e.jpg[/img
Southern spotted velvet gecko (_Oedura tryoni_)

Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 24, 2008)

mapleton forest is good aswell ive heard and if you are willing to drive a bit try girraween or lamington, nice pics stewart the 3rd is a O. Tryoni?


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 24, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice pics stewart the 3rd is a O. Tryoni?



Hi Ryan,

Yep, you're right. I've labelled them now.

Stewart


----------



## Ryan93 (Apr 24, 2008)

Lamington national park is all right but it has been a while since i have been


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 24, 2008)

nice pics reptilesDownUnder!
thanks might try mapleton forest, not too far, as im just out of nambour
cheers


----------



## Ryan93 (Apr 24, 2008)

i can send you a list of reptiles found through out sunshine coast


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 24, 2008)

that would be awesome thanks!


----------



## Ryan93 (Apr 24, 2008)

i have sent it over to you


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 24, 2008)

thank you very much for that Ryan!
thats a big list!


----------



## Ryan93 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey mate thats everything birds and all


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 24, 2008)

Dan it is known to have small pockets of tiger snakes on the sunny coast around pomona and noosaville and some other areas so the possibillities are good but most likley kids think the brown tree snake is a tiger and sadly bump them off .........if you do come across a tiger snake and have identified it correctly get in touch with QPW let them know where you found it they would be interested ....RBB


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 24, 2008)

ryan is there any chance i could get a copy of the list?


----------



## Ryan93 (Apr 24, 2008)

sure


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 24, 2008)

ok will do thanx RBB


----------



## charlie56 (May 10, 2008)

ben bennet park in caloundra is great so is duck hole creek


----------



## gozz (May 10, 2008)

coololabin forestry north arm , yandina mapelton


----------



## thals (May 10, 2008)

saw a few reptiles whilst I was up in Noosa for a bit, water dragons out the back diving from the jetty into the river hehehe, lots of skinks and gecks everywhere, various froggies (amphibians i know)... also helped a big brissy carpet who seemed to have been just hit by a car to a vet and off to freedom again  Even saw a lacie up a tree once!! Good times 8)


----------

